# Qui a créé les icones de Mac OS X



## karabe (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau chercher, je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver quel est le ou les designers qui ont créé les magnifiques icones de Mac OSX.  Avez-vous des infos là-dessus?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

Susan Kare a crée le look des anciens OS
son site
http://www.kare.com/
Jonathan Ive a crée beaucoup des looks des hardware récents

mais concernant OSX  c'est une colle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2006)

Je ne peux te répondre précisément, je sais juste que Mike Matas a rejoint Apple en Juillet 2005 et qu'il sera en charge du design d'icônes. Le pôle webdesign est situé (selon Apple jobs) à Santa Clara Valley, CA, USA.


----------



## karabe (13 Août 2006)

Je déterre ce poste pour dire que j'en sais un peu plus.

J'ai au moins deux noms : Cesar Carrera et Matt Evans.

Si quelqu'un connaissait le site de Matt Evans ça serait pas mal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2006)

Cette page devrait t'intéresser. Nicolas Seriot a eu la gentillesse de la 'déterrer' des archives de son site. 
Merci  Nicolas


----------



## karabe (14 Août 2006)

Merci pour le lien tumb.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

de rien. Il y a également Brian Zeitler.


----------



## AuGie (15 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> de rien. Il y a &#233;galement Brian Zeitler.



Attention, Brian ne va s'occuper que du design des applications pro chez Apple


----------



## karabe (15 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'info AuGie. Qu'appelle-tu applications pro ? Les applications pour les developpeurs ?

T'aurais pas les noms des autres personnes faisant partie des équipes de designeurs Apple par hasard ?


----------



## apenspel (15 Août 2006)

Les applis Pro sont Final Cut Pro (mais la version express est tellement semblable), DVD Studio Pro, Motion, Shake, etc. Page et Keynote, peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## karabe (15 Août 2006)

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2006)

Paul Nixon est en charge du design du site web Apple.com


----------



## Cafefroid (13 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Susan Kare a crée le look des anciens OS
> son site
> http://www.kare.com/



On peut dire qu'elle a eu un rôle important dans l'histoire de l'interface graphique. On pourrait presque parler d'Histoire avec un grand 'H'. Ca me touche beaucoup, j'ai eu le premier mac entre les mains et ai travaillé vraiment dessus.


----------



## karabe (22 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos liens !


----------

